# MY 45's



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

220 sport stock, 220st, 220c3 compact


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice looking 45 family!


Lateck,


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

that p220 carry is a bad mutha


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> that p220 carry is a bad mutha


not a carry but a compact.

lateck:
thanks


----------



## Pistolshot (Nov 16, 2011)

Just picked up a Sig P220. Love it! Accuracy right out of the box as advertised! I put a set of the Sig Equinox dark wood grips on it. The Sig rep said the wood grips would be thicker than the originals and I have big hands. They feel great(I used my dial caliper on them and the measure 1.285" width as opposed to the original, slim grips at 1.2". That's almost a tenth of an inch thicker!!). And I haven't seen any all black P220s with the Equinox grips yet, although I'm sure it's been done. I'm trying to post a pic of the pistol with the new grips, but it says I don't have access.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Sig P220
SA Loaded 1911
Glock 21


----------

